

My first public project as a 19 year old programmer - hirokio
http://ufoniq.com

======
pwny
Really not my type of music (a lot of mainstream/club/dubstep stuff) but the
website looks good.

How long did it take you to make this?

Where do you get the songs? How do you deal with licensing?

What do the numbers on the right of the play buttons mean?

UX wise, I noticed the login and register links displayed an I-beam on mouse
over instead of the hand. I'd also re-skin/shrink the "play" and "add to
playlist" buttons to better fit in your kind of minimalistic view of the song
list, but that is really more of personal preference.

I like how the home page is really straight to the point and the purpose is so
obvious. Nice work!

~~~
hirokio
Yeah, my hope wasn't to gather a lot of club music but the website simply
gathers what is popular lately, which tends to be dance music.

It took me about half a year during my spare time by. With college its hard to
maintain grades, a social life, and a website at once; On good weeks I could
dedicate about two hours every other day, on bad weeks, not even an hour.

The website is powered by Youtube--every track is hosted on their servers. My
website crawls the internet for keywords of the latest tracks, aggregates them
on Youtube, and calculates its "ufonies" with a formula that I wrote.

The 'ufonies' are the numbers on the right which indicate the popularity of
the song.

Thanks for your feedback! I really appreciate it :]

~~~
pwny
That's pretty sweet. Using Youtube you avoid having to host the content
yourself too. I guess what threw me off was that you only present the audio.

Being a student myself, I can relate to your situation I guess. It's really
inspiring that you successfully pulled through building something nice without
compromising other important stuff!

------
sejje
Seeing errors: undefined variable pText in public/song.php line 110, line 111.
(Chromium, arch-linux), playing "Project 46 - Atarax (Radio Edit)"

Anyway, I like it except I can't find much in my genres. (I know that's kinda
the point, but I don't like club music)

~~~
sinak
Not working for me in Chrome on OS X.

~~~
hirokio
Weird... I developed it on Chrome OS X. Are you sure you are running the
latest version? Perhaps you are in a country where Youtube is blocked?

